# Viper Baitboat Storm 2 Futterboot im Angebot



## Carpspot.de (17. Dezember 2010)

_*Viper Storm 2*_

 Das Viper Storm 2 ist das Schlachtschiff der Viper Futterboote. Mit  seinen zwei separat zu öffnenden Futterluken, mit unfassbaren 6 kg  Fassungsvermögen unterstreicht das Storm 2 seine Position
 als das  stärkste Futterboot der Viper-Range. Die verstärkten Jet Pumpen-Motoren  des Bootes gewährleisten, dass diese 6 kg sicher und schnell ihr Ziel  erreichen. Das Viper Storm 2 eignet sich
 besonders für grosse  Gewässer mit teilweise starkem Wellengang und um grössere Mengen Futter  auszubringen. Durch die Ausstattung mit zwei Heavy
 Duty Batterien  verdoppelt sich die Fahrtzeit und ist deshalb gerade für längere Trips  sehr zu empfehlen. Das Viper Storm 2 ist sicherlich das High-End-Produkt
 der Futterboote. Es wird nicht umsonst in Grossbritannien „the battleship“(das Schlachtschiff) genannt.

*Hier gehts zum Video:* *http://carpspot.de/futterboote/boote/viper-baitboat-storm2*​





*technische Daten:*

 Länge: 78 cm
 Breite: 42 cm
 Höhe: 30 cm


Grundfarbe: schwarz
Material: bestehend aus stossfestem, glänzendem, acryl-ummantelten ABS
Antrieb: Extra verstärkte Twin Jet Pumpen anstatt billiger Propeller für eine geringere Anfälligkeit bei Krautbewuchs
Ladekapazität: bis 6 kg
Reichweite: bis 350 m












*Weitere Eigenschaften:*



Einstellbare Filter an den Jet Pumpen
Hervorragende  Fahreigenschaften, um bestmögliche Köderablage zu gewährleisten  (komplette Drehung auf einem 50 Cent Stück möglich)
Störvermindertes Funksystem, um Funkprobleme fast auszuschliessen
Extra verstärkte Motoren für grössere Gewässer
Boot fährt mit zwei 12V 9Ah Heavy Duty Batterien, dadurch Verdopplung der Fahrtzeit
Eingebaute Batterieanzeige
Ausgestattet mit Schnell-Wechsel-System, das es ermöglicht, die Batterien in Sekunden zu wechseln
Passender Solar-Panel-Anschluss auf dem Futterboot, um die Batterien zu laden, ohne diese herauszunehmen
Storm 2 Futterabdeckung, um das PVA-Material in den Futterluken gegen Regen zu schützen
Zusätzliches Frontlicht zur Nachtnavigation
LED-Lights an den Seiten zur Nachtnavigation
Diese Lichter sind aktivierbar mit der Fernbedienung
LED-Lights sind beim Storm 2 in 4 Dimmungs-Stufen einstellbar
Sämtliche Schalter sind mit einer wasserdichten, transparenten Gummiabdeckung gegen Beschädigungen geschützt
Alle Boote sind echolotvorbereitet und können auch später optional mit Echolot ausgestattet werden
Mit Gebrauchsanleitung und Garantie
Alle Boote entsprechen den CE- und ROHS-Normen





*inkl. **FC500 SmartCast Fishfinder / Echolot:*


Eines  der besten Funkecholote für den versierten Angler. Echtzeit Sonar  Windows Display, großer Graustufen Monitor, Wassertemperaturanzeige,  speichert die Einstellungen für die nächste Nutzung, sicherer Transport  durch Klappfunktion in das transportable Kunststoffgehäuse,  Sensibilitätseinstellung, Tiefenanzeige, Störfilter für Schwebstoffe im  Wasser, Zoom, Alarm, Reichweite 200 – 300m.







​
*
inkl. Solarkoffer beidseitig 12 V 13W:
*


Als Koffer verarbeitete Solarplatten, die als Koffer geschlossen, die empfindlichen Solarzellen gegen Beschädigungen schützen
Ermöglicht wesentlich schnelleres Laden als mit herkömmlichen 5W Solarpaneln
Mit extra langem Aufladekabel
Dünnschichtsolarzellen
Wasserdicht
max. 1100mAh
Maße: 52,5*33*3,8cm
Monosilizium
Mit eingebautem Umkehrschutz
Lieferung mit verschiedenen Anschlüssen, wie z.B. 2 Batterieklemmen, um auch andere Batterien am Angelplatz laden zu können






*Jedes Boot wird mit der passenden Viper Tragetasche  ausgeliefert. Diese bietet ausreichend Stauraum für Zusatzbatterien,  Fernbedinung und Echolot.*





*Das optionale Solarpanel mit Ladestecker für einfaches und schnelles Laden des Viper Baitboats.*

*



*​

*Lieferumfang:*
 


Viper Strom 2 Bait Boat
Futaba Funk-Fernbedienung
Storm 2 Super Deluxe Tasche
2 mal 12V 9Ah Batterien
1 Ladegerät für die Batterie
8 AA Batterien für die Fernbedienung
Storm 2 Futterabdeckung
Echolotvorbereitung
FC500 SmartCast Echolot
Solarkoffer 12V 13W
 
*Preis:   1.400,-€ Versand frei * *statt 1.553€ UVP*

(Angebot ist gültig bis 31.12.2010 und nur ohne jegliche Extrarabatte möglich!)


Hinweise gemäß § 12 Batterieverodnung:
 Batterien können nach Gebrauch bei uns oder in deren unmittelbaren Nähe kostenlos zurückgegeben werden. 
 Der Endverbraucher ist zur Rückgabe gebrauchter Batterien gesetzlich verpflichtet. 
 Sie können die Batterien an uns, wie im Impressum angegeben, zurückschicken.


*Bitte schreibt uns an wenn Ihr Fragen zu diesem Angebot habt oder es gern annehmen möchtet.

Email: info@carpspot.de

Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch!* #h


----------

